# Help Please metal rod



## jonluv (18 Feb 2014)

Hi to All,
Have bought a new machine but need a fitting making and don't know any engineers.

The machine is American but I've put measurements as metric so I can buy the rod and nuts from Toolstation

I need a bit of metal rod 20mm long by 12mm diameter with a 6mm threaded hole in the centre to a depth of 8 mm.

So that when I thread a 6mm threaded rod to it it forms a T which is part of a pivot.

If anyone can do it for me I'll send you a cheque or if you want make a scroll saw / intarsia gift /toy. Or if you are in Somerset come and choose something.


Many thanks
John


----------



## flh801978 (18 Feb 2014)

I can do you that foc. Pm me your address
Ian


----------



## flh801978 (19 Feb 2014)

Hope this is right for you
m6 to about 9mm depth but a through hole





Ian


----------



## jonluv (19 Feb 2014)

Thanks Ian that's perfect
Tell me how much I owe you

John


----------



## flh801978 (19 Feb 2014)

As I said its FOC


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (19 Feb 2014)

what a genuinely nice bloke


----------



## jonluv (19 Feb 2014)

Thanks Ian 
If you ever want some Scrollsaw work please let me know

Many thanks
John


----------

